# Rod Drying/ building items



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Anyone have any rod dryers for sale? And/or any other items?


----------



## noffboy69 (Jun 26, 2016)

For rod dryer...go to Walmart in the grilling section. They have rotisserie motors (think I paid like $25 for three years ago) little fabrication on stand and you have a rod dryer


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Better yet for a rod drier. Use the little motor out of a old microwave oven. Its the turntable motor. I can usually find a microwave on the side of the road once a month or so. I drill a hole in a 1.5 inch pvc cap and stick it on the motor its free and is essentially the same thing you buy from a store


----------

